# Next stop IVF Wales



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey all  

I've been being seen at the Royal Gwent hospital, after waiting the full 26 weeks for appt, now they've referred us to IVF Wales in Cardiff! Anyone in similar boat or been there? 

I saw an older thread saying I now go back to start of waiting list? That sucks! 

Would appreciate some feedback thanks all 

Xxx


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Judi86, I was on the waiting list at IVF Wales in Cardiff but have recently transferred to Bristol.  You only get added to the actual waiting list after your initial appt. with the consultant where you fill out your paperwork with your photo id and a few other bits and pieces.  I was referred to Cardiff in December 2010 and had my appt. April 2011 where I was added to the waiting list.  As they have been having problems in Cardiff those who had been waiting the longest were given the option to transfer to Bristol.  Hopefully transferring a significant number of people over will help with some of the backlog they have at the moment.  I guess I mostly wanted to warn you that you have quite a wait ahead of you.  I think if you have a heads up of how long it may take it is a lot less stressful.  If I hadn't transferred they told me that I would not have started treatment until after April 2013 and that they still wouldn't know an exact date (they hinted that it was going to be a lot longer).  There are a lot of ladies on here in the same boat as you and there is also and IVF Wales board where you can post I am sure you will find others in the same situation.

Good luck x


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for your reply,

what a horrific wait, i'm gutted!  Signed a load of papers at the Gwent at my last appointment, guess theres plenty more where that came from then?  I'm actually going to ring them to make sure they've received my referral coz i know what these things can be like!  Will have a look for that board now then thanks so much!  And all the best for your treatment. 

xxx


----------

